# Wed. Nite at the "Oar House"



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic406436-35-1.aspx

Looks like the Pirates of the lost Treasure will be "Trolling For Booty" this Wed nite at the Oar House.

Reading through the post linked and reading the booklet promoting this years fishing tournament, Looks like These guys Deserve a little support for their efforts:clap

Hope to see a big turnout for them.........


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Is any of the Wed. nite meet up crowd gonna make the Oar house this week???


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be there but i'll be late (work).


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

we are in:letsdrink


----------



## wmcoman (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm there also!!


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Only one more week of softball til next season. Sohopefully me and Scott canmake the next few.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------

